# Just Extracted my first honey



## nickoli (Sep 25, 2003)

I just finished extracting my very first honey, it went easier than i thought. I used a homemade 8 frame sst extractor(i work in a metal fab shop) with a variable frequncy drive to run it. I tried taking a frame and letting it drip out over a pan, but this is MUCH better. Thanks to all for posting answers to any of my questions.



------------------
never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

How many hives? How much Honey?









------------------
"To bee or not to bee, that is the question"


----------



## nickoli (Sep 25, 2003)

6 hives, but i had to destroy 1 (afb) two were late wild swarms so i couldn't take any from them, i was only able to pull a super and a half ( medium) but i got 10 of the large mason jars full and might get one more when the cappings finish dripping, i might have gotten more, but i pulled the supers late and the girls were moving in down already
not bad for my first year though


------------------
never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

> sst extractor(i work in a metal fab shop)

Have you any access to a list of the
various types of stainless that would
rate their tensile strength?

I ask becasue my own machinist says that
we must use the very expensive "440" Stainless
to make a mounting flange that is subjected
to stress (the old one bent over time), and
I want to use stainless steel just because
it is a honey-house component.

He admits to not knowning if a cheaper
grade of stainless would do the job, and
the price of 440-Stainless is very high.


----------



## nickoli (Sep 25, 2003)

I used 304/316 SST for all the components, seemed to work ok, only change i am goining to make is to change the shaft from 5/8" TO 1" to help with the wobble.

------------------
never underestimate the power of stupid people in large groups


----------

